# RB6 - Rubix Resources



## System (21 December 2021)

Rubix Resources Limited is a base and precious metals exploration company that has built a portfolio of exploration projects in Western Australia and Queensland via acquisition and direct application.

The Company's assets consist of eight exploration licences (five granted, three applications) covering a total of 182 sub-blocks located in Northern Queensland and Western Australia. The Paperbark and Etheridge Projects in Queensland are on granted exploration licences and the two projects in Western Australia (Lake Johnston and Collurabbie North) are exploration licence applications.

It is anticipated that RB6 will list on the ASX during December 2021.









						Rubix Resources Limited • ASX:RB6
					

Diversified base metal and gold asset portfolio providing opportunities for new discoveries in proven districts.




					rubixresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2021)

*Listing date*21 December 2021 12:30 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://rubixresources.com.au/
Ph: + 61 8 9481 0389*Principal Activities*Exploration and project development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RB6*Capital to be Raised*$4,500,000*Expected offer close date*26 November 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. CPS Capital Group Pty Ltd (Lead Manager).


----------

